# Medical query from anxious person



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello any doctors, nurses out there. I am to have an Endoscopy soon (camera down the throat) and I am very, very nervous about the whole procedure. Call me a wimp if you will. I am to have it under sedation apparently. Has anyone had this done in Spain and can they put my worries to rest at all please. The thought of tubes being shoved down my throat is alarming to say the least.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

MadameEspana said:


> Hello any doctors, nurses out there. I am to have an Endoscopy soon (camera down the throat) and I am very, very nervous about the whole procedure. Call me a wimp if you will. I am to have it under sedation apparently. Has anyone had this done in Spain and can they put my worries to rest at all please. The thought of tubes being shoved down my throat is alarming to say the least.


Hiya ME

Sorry that you are going through this and are so worried about it all. I cant help you on that particular procedure Im afraid.

What I would say is that I have had recent tests and investigations that were quite daunting - but it was no where near as bad in reality! and particularly if you are having some kind of sedative or anasthetic which I did have ..... plus, the Hospital and staff I was in (Costa del Sol) was fantastic! cant fault them or the treatment .

I hope it goes well for you which Im sure it will ..... and maybe someone else on here has some closer experience to the one you are facing.

Take care
Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MadameEspana said:


> Hello any doctors, nurses out there. I am to have an Endoscopy soon (camera down the throat) and I am very, very nervous about the whole procedure. Call me a wimp if you will. I am to have it under sedation apparently. Has anyone had this done in Spain and can they put my worries to rest at all please. The thought of tubes being shoved down my throat is alarming to say the least.


Hi, first of all stop worrying!! I used to be a nurse etc in the UK, altho I've not had it done myself (altho I've had the colonoscopy EEEK!), my OH has had it done and my mother had an endoscopy twice. My husband was very brave and had it done without sedation cos he wanted to drive himself home afterwards and altho it wasnt pleasant for him, it wasnt as bad as he thought it would be ... the mans a wimp, so if he says that...well!!!

All I can say to you is that it doesnt last long, it isnt pleasant, it is uncomfortable and it will probably make you gag. Apparently you can feel it poking around inside which is a strange sensation, But it doesnt hurt and the staff will be used to reassuring and calming people. The sedation does help alot and you'll probably be aware of all this going on, but you'll also drift a bit. It'll be over before you know it and hopefully the results will be good!!!

Jo


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Sue,
Thanks so much for your words of comfort. I agree the hospitals and staff here are wonderful and we are lucky to be assigned to the new Benalmadena Hospital CHARE which is minutes away also. I used to take all these things over the years in my stride but lately and not having fluent Spanish (although everyday Spanish not bad) you feel so vunerable. I shall be happy to see if someone who's had this done will post me a message to make me stride forth bravely ha!!!


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Jo, appreciate your wise words. I am sure millions have had this procedure without any problems. Just me being a worry wart at the best of times. I have a low ferritin count (iron) which has led to this being done by the way. Many thanks again xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MadameEspana said:


> Thanks Jo, appreciate your wise words. I am sure millions have had this procedure without any problems. Just me being a worry wart at the best of times. I have a low ferritin count (iron) which has led to this being done by the way. Many thanks again xx


Sounds like they think you may have a bleeding ulcer??? You will be fine I promise. I know how you feel, I felt for my OH when he was told he'd have to have it done, the thought of tubes down your throat isnt pleasant, so dont think about it! Simply block the details of it all from your mind! When you go in, you'll be sedated which will help. I had sedation for my colonoscopy, which is "the other end"LOL and I actually fell asleep while they were doing it!! I know its not that easy tho "your end" and I think they ask you to swallow at specific times!

Now stop thinking about it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have had both and can tell you there are a lot worse things that can happen. (...being a Man City fan top of the list!) 

To be honest the endoscopy is "worse" in that your natural reaction is to "gasp" for air which makes it more difficult for everybody. They had me "practising" breathing through my nose before it all started. It's nothing more than a wee bit uncomfortable and if you can get the hang of breathing through your nose it seemed to be over before it started. As Jojo says, you may feel a bit of "drift" but I sat down with a paper and a coffee if I remember and by the time my wife was back to take me back to work I was fine. 

As I say close your eyes and think of Brad Pitt or whoever gets you through the night.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

MadameEspana said:


> Hello Sue,
> Thanks so much for your words of comfort. I agree the hospitals and staff here are wonderful and we are lucky to be assigned to the new Benalmadena Hospital CHARE which is minutes away also. I used to take all these things over the years in my stride but lately and not having fluent Spanish (although everyday Spanish not bad) you feel so vunerable. I shall be happy to see if someone who's had this done will post me a message to make me stride forth bravely ha!!!


Hi again ...

I know what you mean about the language issue at moments like this. I had lots of tests for a potentially very serious diagnosis and was terrified (luckily I got good results in the end!) - the biggest terror came from my lack of fluent Spanish - basic or mid range Spanish is great for most things - but not when its medical / illness related - you really feel that you need to clearly understand what they are telling you, and that you can ask your own questions.

Not sure if your hospital is the same but at the CDS we had the option of pre booking a translator to come in with me for the tests and results .... even the consultant who spoke good English asked me if I wanted one in withe me! 

Plus I had my OH with me whose Spanish is much better than mine which helped.

Even if you were having something done in a UK hospital - your nerves are so frazzled sometimes where health is concerned you lose the ability to think or speak! so if you are genuinely concerned I would try to make sure you take someone along with you .... moral support and all that!

Sue


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi again ...
> 
> I know what you mean about the language issue at moments like this. I had lots of tests for a potentially very serious diagnosis and was terrified (luckily I got good results in the end!) - the biggest terror came from my lack of fluent Spanish - basic or mid range Spanish is great for most things - but not when its medical / illness related - you really feel that you need to clearly understand what they are telling you, and that you can ask your own questions.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Sue, My husband is coming with me. It's at 7.30pm on the 5th Aug. Will try not to dwell on it as long as they give me something as I can be a bit of a panic merchant don't laugh!!!! Don't want to do more damage trying to pull the tubes out by flailing around hey???? What am I like???? too much imagination for my own good. Ta once again for your support and indeed the others too. Really nice feeling. x


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have had both and can tell you there are a lot worse things that can happen. (...being a Man City fan top of the list!)
> 
> To be honest the endoscopy is "worse" in that your natural reaction is to "gasp" for air which makes it more difficult for everybody. They had me "practising" breathing through my nose before it all started. It's nothing more than a wee bit uncomfortable and if you can get the hang of breathing through your nose it seemed to be over before it started. As Jojo says, you may feel a bit of "drift" but I sat down with a paper and a coffee if I remember and by the time my wife was back to take me back to work I was fine.
> 
> As I say close your eyes and think of Brad Pitt or whoever gets you through the night.


Thanks very much Steve for your kind support. I will practice lying on my side and doing the breathing technique for the next few nights. As for Brad Pitt well I am not a big fan, now George Clooney, well that just might work ha!!! Is it a tablet they give you or some kind of light injection do you remember? I guess you survived the ordeal ok to go back to work after it. Men cope better with this sort of procedure I think. Thanks once again.


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sounds like they think you may have a bleeding ulcer??? You will be fine I promise. I know how you feel, I felt for my OH when he was told he'd have to have it done, the thought of tubes down your throat isnt pleasant, so dont think about it! Simply block the details of it all from your mind! When you go in, you'll be sedated which will help. I had sedation for my colonoscopy, which is "the other end"LOL and I actually fell asleep while they were doing it!! I know its not that easy tho "your end" and I think they ask you to swallow at specific times!
> 
> Now stop thinking about it!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


 Hi Jo, would you believe I had a colonoscopy five years ago here with NO sedative. I asked them but they said I didn't need it!!!!! That wasn't too bad actually, lot of whooshing and sloshing noises and the two guys asked me if I wanted to watch it all on the monitor screen. I said 'certainly not' - cannot think of why they should think it would be of interest ha!!! All was okay thankfully. I think primarily with the Endo it is the worry of panicking about not being able to breathe (like a drowning man scenario) and will they know I am having problems? I tell myself so many people are suffering dreadful ailments and to get a grip so I shall do my best and get my jelly legs into gear ha!!!! xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MadameEspana said:


> Hi Jo, would you believe I had a colonoscopy five years ago here with NO sedative. I asked them but they said I didn't need it!!!!! That wasn't too bad actually, lot of whooshing and sloshing noises and the two guys asked me if I wanted to watch it all on the monitor screen. I said 'certainly not' - cannot think of why they should think it would be of interest ha!!! All was okay thankfully. I think primarily with the Endo it is the worry of panicking about not being able to breathe (like a drowning man scenario) and will they know I am having problems? I tell myself so many people are suffering dreadful ailments and to get a grip so I shall do my best and get my jelly legs into gear ha!!!! xx



I have colonstomies fairly regularly. The worst part for me is the day before. Bowel cleansing day!!!! Having to take that "special" bowel cleansing fluid, made by N.A.S.A. !!!!!

And yes they always turn the monitor towards me so I can see too.... "jack cousteau" springs to mind!!!!!!!

The procedure itself isnt that bd, well, it is, but .... you know what I mean!!!!!



Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I didn't have anything as far as I remember. Although at time I was on a pretty "inspiring" cocktail of medications so that might have been a reason. There is absolutely no pain at all - just feels a bit "odd". Once I had worked out how to breath through my nose "normally" everything else was ok. The rubber blocks they put in your mouth to keep your jaws open weren't very tasty I recall. 

NOTHING to worry about!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

When do you know when you are Spanish? 

When you prefer Rioja to bitter? NO! 

When you prefer to eat after 10 than before 10? NO!

When you prefer Real Madrid to Bolton Wanderers? NO! 

When you prefer suppositories to something more civilised!!!!

Made by NASA? I did not know that - it tasted like my ex-mother in law's "Sunday Soup". 
It had the same effect too!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I didn't have anything as far as I remember. Although at time I was on a pretty "inspiring" cocktail of medications so that might have been a reason. There is absolutely no pain at all - just feels a bit "odd". Once I had worked out how to breath through my nose "normally" everything else was ok. The rubber blocks they put in your mouth to keep your jaws open weren't very tasty I recall.
> 
> NOTHING to worry about!


We're talking about the "other" end now Steve!!!!!

Jo xx


----------

